
Deeply detailed guide to mobile development architecture - Apocryphon
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/a-deeply-detailed-but-never-definitive-guide-to-mobile-development-architecture-6b01ce3b1528
======
misterhtmlcss
This article was clearly written by someone who hasn't taken their head out of
the sand for at least 1, maybe 2 years.

Maybe I'm wrong, but a great deal of what he/she says doesn't seem to chime as
current. Like the issues with mobile apps, no offline capabilities, etc.
That's all old news. Over 85% of people have modern browsers that support a
modern web that allows for offline capabilities and more.

I currently use Dev.to as an app on my phone (headless Firefox for those
curious) and I love it way more than having to choose an app.

In fact it's my most popular 'app' now. On a personal note I definitely prefer
mobile web apps over sharing access to my private information for a marginal
UI gain.

~~~
Apocryphon
I view it as more of a good survey of different approaches to cross-platform
solutions. For instance, I had no idea that Titanium Appcelerator is more
similar to React Native than it is to Cordova/PhoneGap. The taxonomy the
author provides can be pretty useful.

